# Webalizer ist stehengeblieben



## Seven Secrets (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo, ich ahbe auf meinem Server einen Webalizer laufen, leider ist er für ein Domain am 22. Mai einfachs tehen geblieben, woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Mai 2006)

Wirf' einen Blick ins Logfile bzw. führe Webalizer von Hand aus - dann bekommst du alle Meldungen ausgegeben und kannst selbst erkennen, bei welcher Domain er stehengeblieben ist bzw. welcher Fehler ausgegeben wird.


----------

